# How I shoot a slingshot



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome style of shooting! And very fast too. Have you ever smacked your cheek? It seems when I shoot up at a steep angle I feel the pouch slide by. Thank you for the video and again, nice shootn!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent video


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome style of shooting! And very fast too. Have you ever smacked your cheek? It seems when I shoot up at a steep angle I feel the pouch slide by. Thank you for the video and again, nice shootn!!


Yes one time about 1 year ago, I was just messing around walking and shooting and I walked right into the path of the ammo, left my ears ringing it hurt so bad, but that's the only time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Excellent video


Thanks Tag 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

The camera likes you LOS. You're a natural...

How many of your 3 years have been spent full butterfly?


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> The camera likes you LOS. You're a natural...
> 
> How many of your 3 years have been spent full butterfly?


Lol still a little camera shy but I'm getting there , probably two years now, love the extra power 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Great video. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Great video. Enjoyed it.


Thanks man, if there's any videos u guys want me to do let me know and I'll try to make it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I keep comming back to watch again. Anytime you feel like making another, it's fine with me. Im still learning. I have to make the change due to problems with my thumbs. I can butterfly and use the Dan Hood fist grip and presto no thumbs. I've been holding the pouch between my nuckles for some time now. Finally mastered it but now I have one swelling up on me. My only real problem is the cheek scrapes.lol! I turned my pouch ties to the inside and that seemed to help a bit. Any help is appreciated buddy!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> I keep comming back to watch again. Anytime you feel like making another, it's fine with me. Im still learning. I have to make the change due to problems with my thumbs. I can butterfly and use the Dan Hood fist grip and presto no thumbs. I've been holding the pouch between my nuckles for some time now. Finally mastered it but now I have one swelling up on me. My only real problem is the cheek scrapes.lol! I turned my pouch ties to the inside and that seemed to help a bit. Any help is appreciated buddy!


I'll try and make a more detailed video when I get a chance, I've tried that fist grip before but It doesn't work me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It has to work for me. I'm running out of options. I'll keep at it. Thanks buddy


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I finally got to watch this, back into now.

Awesome video and tutorial with some great advise.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

brucered said:


> I finally got to watch this, back into now.
> 
> Awesome video and tutorial with some great advise.


Send your whippet frame over my way so ppl can have a nice frame to look at when I make my next video 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting bud, you have the touch!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

rockslinger said:


> Nice shooting bud, you have the touch!


Lol thank u, just a whole lot of practice really

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

